# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  گذاشتن پسورد بر روی شبکه وایرلس

## armangara

با سلام
من اینترنت adsl دارم که رو شبکه وایرلس share کردم
میخوام پسورد بزارم که اگه کسی پسورد نداشت نتونه از اینترنت شبکه استفاده کنه
نمی دونم باید از کجا تنظیم کنم
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید
سیستم عامل: ویندوز

----------


## online_mansoor2007

مودم adsl شما وایرلس ساپورت می کنه یا رادیو جداگانه نصب کردید ؟؟؟ در هر دو حالت در قسمت سکیوریتی می تونید پسورد بزارید . اما راه حل منطقی برای این نوع از شبکه ها راه اندازی سرور *** هست . اینطوری تا کسی *** نزنه نمی تونه اینترنت داشته باشه .

----------


## armangara

مودم من usb هست و نمی دونم وایرلس را ساپورت می کنه یا نه
اما من الان رو شبکه اینترنت دارم
روی سیستمی که مودم هست مودم وایرلس هم دارم و اونو با سایر کامپیوترها شبکه کردم یه شبکه وایرلس و اینترنت مودم را رو شبکه وایرلس share کردم و همهی سیستم ها اینترنت داره
فقط میخوام پسورد داشته باشه تا کس دیگه نتونه استفاده کنه. این پسورد را رو مودم وایرلس بزارم یا مودم adsl ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## online_mansoor2007

اصطلاح مودم وایرلس صحیح نیست . بهتر هست بگیم access point یا رادیو . access point شما چی هست ؟؟ اسم و مدل ؟؟

----------


## cybercoder

> فقط میخوام پسورد داشته باشه تا کس دیگه نتونه استفاده کنه. این پسورد را رو مودم وایرلس بزارم یا مودم adsl ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اگر در ارتباط رادیویی منظور شماست باید بر روی AP تون بر اساس پروتکل هایی نظیر WEP,WPAWPA2 و ... Security بر قرار کنید. اما اگه می خواید هرکی که اومد یه سیم از شبکه شما به ته کامپیوتر خودش زد و بخواید کنترلش کنید راه های دیگه ای داره مثل HotSpot, *** و ...

موفق باشید

----------

